# Texas Drift, Sunday Oct 2nd, Mineral Wells



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Last event of the year! Find your drift motion for life!



Next event October 2, 2005

at Mineral Wells Airpark

Registration will open at 8:45 AM

Driver's meeting at 9:30 AM

Drifting begins at 10:00 AM

Instructors will be available in the morning for those new to Drifting

IF YOU NEED TIRES FOR THE EVENT CONTACT

Rob Castro with Auto Care Clinic has also agreed that if you contact him in advance about your tire needs, he can bring those to the event as well. Contact him today at 469-855-3091

Rob will have the equipment to 

change and balance your tires onsite

$7.00 for a tire change

$10.00 with balancing

contact Deanna Lewis for info:

[email protected]

817-243-2286

www.texasdrift.com


----------

